# columubs/soapers choice



## Missjulesdid (Mar 15, 2008)

What a great experience and the same price DELIVERED TO MY DOOR as local suppliers where I have to pick up!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, they are perfect to do business with. Fair, quick  & professional.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 16, 2008)

I totally agree!  Mike runs a tight ship there, and has to be the best supplier I have ever used, hands down. :wink:


----------

